# Anyone at the Malvern show right now?



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Probably a tall order, but anyone online on the forum at the Malvern show?

I'm interested to know what motorhomes a certain dealer has on show. 

Ours has mysteriously been delayed and, maybe me being over suspicious, but wondered if it's turned up at the show to be used to increase sales.

Regards,
b6x


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

just got back and there were certainly alot more new ones than 2nd hand ones for sale


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*MALVERN SHOW*

Hi b6x
Just got back from the Malvern show.I only saw one new Adria twin for sale,and that was on Chelston Motorhomes,could have been one somwere else as we was'nt looking far one!
Cheers lazza :lol:


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks all. We decided to take a fly up there and take a look around.
Got there around 3:30pm today so had an hour before the show closed.

Wasnt really sure what to expect as I've not been before, but it was a little bit smaller than I expected.

Had a good prod around the Chelston Twin - which was very useful... and dealer in question didn't have a Twin on show so that put my mind at rest a bit. Plus it was a nice day out.


----------

